# Canon  5D



## Hartnelson (Dec 7, 2011)

I am saving up to purchase the 5D. My experience in the past in terms of camera purchase is that when I do move up to the next level, the new one I purchased soon becomes obsolete or a better one comes out.  I just have this feeling that when I get my 5D, then 5D II is going to come out and I am going to want it. Has anyone heard of an advance model of the 5D coming out soon?


----------



## Edsport (Dec 7, 2011)

5D _II is out...
_


----------



## oldnewandblue (Dec 7, 2011)

5d mk 3 due out early 2012 !


----------



## wmccree (Dec 7, 2011)

Hartnelson said:


> I am saving up to purchase the 5D. My experience in the past in terms of camera purchase is that when I do move up to the next level, the new one I purchased soon becomes obsolete or a better one comes out.



I agree with that, but here's my point of view.  "Most" people will buy the III just say the have the newest and greatest. The II will do everything I need so the old technology will put a little more coin in my pocket. I'll get the II when the III comes out and the price comes down a hair.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a 5D1 and it's a great camera for the price. However, I think you're off a generation on your camera models. 

Do you know why you want a 5D, op?


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 7, 2011)

They don't become obsolete. You can still use them and create amazing images with them. They become obsolete when they can no longer produce the quality of images the newer cameras produce or you are hitting the ceiling of what the camera is capable of. The 5d original is still an outstanding camera producing excellent images. If I were purchasing today? I'd want to purchase the latest, most up to date camera body possible in order for it to remain within specs for the longest amount of time, however I wouldn't think twice about using a 5D original to shoot portraits of the President if asked. It will do the job and do it just as well as the new 1DX as long as I know what I am doing.

as for how often a new camera body comes out? In the higher lines like the 5D you are looking at 2 to 3 years between models. The 5D MK II has been out since the late fall of 2008 and we are expecting the announcement of the 5D3 any time now. Hints say February of 2012. The next model? I wouldn't expect to see until 2015 or so.


----------



## memento (Dec 7, 2011)

you remind me of this guy


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum (and maybe to the internet).

The Canon 5D was released in 2005.  The 5D mark II was released in 2008.  

The rumor is that the 5D mark III will be out in early 2012 (or maybe in the spring)....but that's only a rumor so far.  AFAIK.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 7, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Welcome to the forum (and maybe to the internet).


----------



## wmccree (Dec 7, 2011)

I just re-read the original.  I'm assuming he meant he was saving up for the II vs the III.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 7, 2011)

I am afraid to buy Iphone 3G.  I am afraid a new one will come out.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 7, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> I am afraid to buy Iphone 3G.  I am afraid a new one will come out.



It has...


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 7, 2011)

That commodore 64, is there already a launch date? Can't wait!!


----------



## gstaska (Dec 10, 2011)

I just upgraded to the 5Dmarkll and having issues with formatting my memory card. The sd worked out fine but trying to do the other is not working at all. I even bought another one to try and that one won't format either. Any suggestions?


----------



## RDTague_Studios (Dec 26, 2011)

BastiaanImages said:


> That commodore 64, is there already a launch date? Can't wait!!




Wow...that's going back! But, I hear there's a Commodore 128 in the works!


RT
RDTague Studios - Central Illinois Premier studio and on location photographer

www.illinoisphotographer.net &bull; Index page


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 28, 2011)

Abir said:


> WOW



Ok... I am calling Troll here. What are you bumping up your post count with totally useless and bizarre posts for?


----------

